# Bags: switch it up?



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2006)

do you usually switch up your handbags or use the same one? if so, which one do you use the most?

i used to switch mine up, but ever since i've had more things to bring along with me, i just use one. it's a leather fendi and even though it looks so dumb if i'm in sweatpants or something, i don't care LOL


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't have a large collection right now and I plan on becoming more organized, but basically...whenever my current bag fills up with junk (that's what kids do to you!) - I switch!!! I have been carrying my black Old Navy Women's Velvet Slouchy Purse. Of course, with Spring coming...I'm going to have to find something new. Oh, I should show my handbag in OOTD.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 15, 2006)

i hate wearing bags, i never ever war a bag unless i really have to, i wear my brown leather baby phat bag i named her tiffany! so when i do wear a bag i wear tiffany :icon_chee


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 15, 2006)

I try and switch it up depending on my outfit, mood, length of outing. Most of the time i find myself reaching for the same ole' bag because it has all of my stuff already in it-lazy that way. I love when I use another bag and find lost items in it..gee that's where that went. Mostly use a standard black handbag..


----------



## fairy_wings (Feb 15, 2006)

It depends on all sorts with me, and the bag has to match my shoes :icon_chee

most of my bags are big enuff to put the essentials in. not that i take much out with me anyways, everythin including the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 15, 2006)

I switch twice a week, depends on the outfits and what occasions.

I use LV Damier and YSL handbag most of the time. I love the LV one because it's quite big and I can put all my stuff including my camera lol.


----------



## Becka (Feb 15, 2006)

I used to change purses every couple of days and always match w/ my outfits. Last summer i finally found a nine west black purse that I just love and since buying it, I haven't changed my purse up once, bizarro !


----------



## redrocks (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a pretty large collection of bags as well. But I find that I go to the same few (4-5) over and over. I switch them up maybe two or three times a season.

The only time I switch other than that is if I have an event to go to and I need to get all dressed up or something.


----------



## Salope (Feb 15, 2006)

I definitely switch it up. I use a tote or messenger bag for work most of the time. On the weekends or when I go out, I change my bag depending on my outfit.


----------



## Nolee (Feb 15, 2006)

it depends on my mood, situation and outfit actually, i do have a quite collection of handbags varries from Cavalli to Nike and Puma  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the one that i do carry regularly or if i dont have any one to match my outfit is my speedy LV, plus this bag can carry all my junk and even more ..


----------



## Liz (Feb 15, 2006)

i usually don't. i use my LV bag the most. but we have this rule at Macy's where our bags have to be a certain size, so i have to switch out my stuff when i go to work


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 15, 2006)

i have a couple but i usually end up using one until i get tired of it and then move on to the next. i recently got two vintage ones though so i will have to alternate between those cause i like both. at the mo im using a black leather vintage one with gold claspy things. nice and simple and goes with my boots.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 16, 2006)

I only have a few bags... for everyday use, I have one brown and one black bag, and I always make sure the bag matches my shoes. (Call me old-fashioned but I can't bring myself to wear a black bag with brown shoes!) On weekends I'll occasionally bring out my fun turquoise bag and that's about it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 16, 2006)

i switch up my bags from time to time depending on what i do, but normally i just use this messenger bag my mom found at a thrift store like when i was in 7th or 8th grade or something (then i remember like a year later everyone had messenger bags). she hates it now so much since she claims i "ruined" it. needless to say, this is what years of reg. use of a bag looks like.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a lot of bags :icon_redf and I usually change them once every week.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 26, 2006)

i love love love oversize-ish totes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i like it switch it up a lottt

my favey is longchamp bag.


----------



## Sofia (Feb 26, 2006)

This is truly one obsession I must start to control. I change bags more than I should and it's because I can't pass up a bag I like. My tastes range from a GAP workout bag to high end designer bags and I can't get enough. If I have lots to carry for work including a laptop, I have a Gucci tote I take with me, otherwise whatever bag fits the outfit or mood I'm in. Could be a hobo, satchel, wristlet, whatever catches my attention in the closet. Bad I know...


----------



## Marisol (Feb 26, 2006)

Someone like me... yay!:clap


----------



## Sofia (Feb 26, 2006)

^^^ yayyy I'm not alone....no need to stop shopping then...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sophia (Feb 26, 2006)

I have 2 this season, one big to use it when I go to University it's a Levis, I got it really cheap, and a Sisley small one!!!

Here's some pics of them:


----------



## pieced (Feb 26, 2006)

If I need to carry a lot of documents and etc, then I do take a bigger leather bag, and if just to meet friends, it's mostly my sixties styled bags that I prefer, and it's a night out, I take a small purse, where I can have my ID and Visa card and a powder compact and lip gloss, with a little buckle so that I can attach it to my jeans. I don't like dancing around with a bag on my shoulder...


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 26, 2006)

i bought this bag for fall and winter from girlshop.com, and it is truly a lifesaver! i can fit everything into it, so i haven't changed all fall and winter. it has the most buttery leather too!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 26, 2006)

i switch. i find myself carrying my ae purse the most


----------



## Sophia (Feb 27, 2006)

Ohhh this is my dream bag for the university and for every day!! I hope I can find one like this one !!!


----------



## Saints (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a few bags, but I usually use the same one for casual every day, and then have a few "fancier" ones that I use when going out


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 27, 2006)

*I change my bag to match my clothes and shoes, which is about everyday.*


----------



## MiaSays (Feb 27, 2006)

I switch up bags depending on the occasion, but usually just stick with my LV bag because it's the only one I've got that holds everything I need without being obscenely large lol.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh Lordy..now that I think about it..I am almost as bad with my bags as mu...:eusa_wall: ..I have an Ameribag medium that I use freq...I also have a small leather nine west bag to use when I don't need a lot...an Alan Stuart bag to use in summer...a DKNY light bag ..sheesh..I am gonna quit while I am not ahead...:icon_eek:


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, yes! I switch between different kinds of bags at least twice a day.

Here are the ones I use lately...

For work, to carry around papers, I use this briefcase from Picard:






If I dont need to carry a lot of things, I use:






To go shopping I use this huge bag from Zara (once I managed to put my coat in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)






To go to the gym or the beach, I put my stuff in this one (also from Picard):






And to go out, I pick one of these, depending on what I am wearing:





















I am bored so I took pics. They might take a while to lead tho. Sorry.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

I have a large collection of bags myself. You'd never know it tho' because I tend to get in a "comfort zone" and won't change them for months at a time.


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

i always use my Dior gaucho bag i love this bag


----------



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have quite a few bags, but I just realized I don't own a black one! I will have to get one soon, but I usually prefer colorful bags. I just switched out yesterday from a suede embroidered hobo to a studded canvas slouchy bag, it seems more springy to me. Most of mine are in the medium size range, too small isn't really my thing, but I do have one or two big ones!


----------



## brownubia (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds just like me...

Off topic...I love your avatar...Nicole is my girl!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 19, 2006)

I love bags too. However I just stick to one unti lI get sick of it. lol! Then I buy a complete new one. I don't save old ones often. lol! :whistling:

But right now I have a Tommy Hillfiger ( sp?) in " the same color as Barney! " lol to quote my hubby! lol!

Before I had a black purse with a pic of Marily Monroe on it. I had the matching wallet too. I never cleaned it thou:wassatt:...I didn't thin you had to:icon_scratch: so I had to switch when Marilyn started getting a tan! ewwww! lol!

It's hard on poor Hubby as it is with my MU obsession...i don't think he'd make it thru if I had a purse obsession too! lol! So for now...I'll stick with my one boring one! lol!

Luv AM


----------

